# Wanting to move to canada as soon as



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi my wife and I are desperate to move to canada sharpish. I am an electrician and she is a nursery nurse. Can you travel to Canada and work in these professions on a working holiday visa also how would we go about applying for these visas it seems I'm just going around in circles looking for them. 

Also if we make it to Canada on these types of visas can you then apply for permanent residency 

Any help on these subjects will be greatly received


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ruari1986 said:


> Hi my wife and I are desperate to move to canada sharpish. I am an electrician and she is a nursery nurse. Can you travel to Canada and work in these professions on a working holiday visa also how would we go about applying for these visas it seems I'm just going around in circles looking for them.
> 
> Also if we make it to Canada on these types of visas can you then apply for permanent residency
> 
> Any help on these subjects will be greatly received


Yes, you can work on a WHV but you require to apply through BUNAC or IEC which takes time in both instances.
As a qualified electrician you are eligible to apply for PR residence from Scotland. If all goes well you would be granted same within 6-8 months. For information, you cannot come here on vacation and work. Nobody will/should hire you without the proper documentation.
You should read the following:-
Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

The WHV visa's through BUNAC take 6-8 weeks to process apparently. You have to be under 30 years old to apply, but the current batch of visa's is now available, they're limited on numbers to a first come first served basis...

Work Canada | Working Holiday Canada, live and work in canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada, Jobs in Canada

There is a cost associated with this though... £254 Bunac membership, £100 visa fee, travel insurance, return flights... But you could then try and get work, apply for PR in the meantime etc... But that that may be the quickest option if you just wanna up and leave.

I would go with Auld Yin's suggestion as the best option for you though.


----------



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the help

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

As another update to this... You can now apply directly with the Canadian Embassy, cut out the middle man and save the BUNAC fees! Woop! So only $150 CDN! Takes aprrox 1 month to process...

International Experience Canada


----------



## ruari1986 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks again goin to either do that or apply through skilled workers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## baby55 (Feb 9, 2011)

pls i want to know the things one need to travel from gambia to uk.for some body who is not from Gambia but living in Gambia.so i need to know the things need to travel from there to uk.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

You have 2 basic options:
- either apply for a WHP or SWAP visa and come here to work for 1 year...usually these are non-renewable (although, with few countries, one extension is possible)... if that's the case, if your employer values you, you can convince them after the 1st year to help you with an LMO application... if issued you can then continue working for same employer... bottom line is, after completing 2 yrs of work in Canada, you can apply for PR status under CEC (assuming the program is still in existance 2 years down the road...)

- apply under FSW as an Electrician. However, be mindful of the 1,000 noc quota as well as the overall annual cap (20,000). Keep in mind that if the application is returned for any reason by CPCNS you need to re-apply and are pushed back to the end of the line (which can have serious consequences if the noc quota is nearly full).

regards,

Ralph


----------

